# Frustrated in general



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

This week has not been pleasant, not going to go into detail for most of it but right now my only option's with Jojo is find him a new home, or make a close relationship with my mom (so she'll allow me to get Jojo companions). I really cant make a relationship with my mom, so much has gone wrong with my family and I am nothing like the daughter she wants in general. She wants some girl who is obsessed with makeup and hair and fashion when I could care less about all of that. We have 0 in common and she wants me to open up to her about all my emotional issues but I just can't. I've never done that in all my years of living. It's frustrating because I'm already attached to Jojo so I just can't give him up unless completely necessary. Then the other stuff that happened this week almost driving me over the edge then the crap with the admin from a diff site just through me over the edge even if it wasn't that big of a deal it just was the last straw. Now I am just extremely emotional and stressed and just blah. I just want to get Jojo his companions. I was fine with 1 rat but I knew he needed a friend so I got Jojo and I was fine with that. I am just trying to do what's good for them....Sorry for the block of text just needed to vent.


----------

